# Hirsch Offers Tajima TMBP-SC1501 For Embroidery on Oversized, Bulky Items



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The Tajima TMBP-SC1501 from Hirsch Solutions has all the features of the Tajima’s standard singlehead embroidery machine except for no sides, which allows it to embroider on oversized jackets, blankets, large duffel bags. 

The lack of sides eliminates size restrictions from left to right so it gives you the ability to do the most popular items such as polo shirts and caps with the added capability of doing golf bags and a variety of oversized, hard-to-hoop items. 

It features a streamlined, cubical design frame, 15 needles, and a maximum sewing speed of 1,200 stitches per minute. The tubular sewing area measures 14 inches (360 mm) by 19.6 inches (500 mm). The cap sewing area is 3 inches (75 mm) by 14.2 inches (360 mm). The machine’s dimensions are 30 inches long by 34 inches wide by 38 inches high 

This versatile embroidery machine comes fully assembled, threaded and ready to sew right out of the box. Receive it in the morning and start sewing at noon. To view on website, go to http://hsi.us/Products/Detail/prodid/145/brand/Tajima/item/TMBP-SC1501.

Contact Hirsch Solutions at (800) 394-4426; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.HSI.us.


----------

